# Play together



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

Would you like to study with your classmate?
Would you like to cooperate with your co-worker?
Would you like to play game with your friends?
I bet most of your answers are "YES".
If so ,I think you have realize the importance of teamwork.I firmly believe the teamwork is vvery ensstial for our life.
SO, today,did you play with your friends?:cheeky4:


----------

